
Yes, They Could. So They Did. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/15/opinion/15friedman.html?_r=1
======
Maro
With a title like this it's impossible to know whether the article is
interesting to me...

~~~
CalmQuiet
So Thomas Friedman participates in a cross-India solar-car rally/protest/demo?

Not particularly Hacker-Newsworthy. But that's where the value of comes in...
if someone posts an abstract (even if not voting the article up).

------
mjgoins
Warning: Thomas L. Friedman.

~~~
rs
Is he/his opinions that bad to issue a warning ? Just wondering, as I did read
his book "The World Is Flat" and found it interesting

Edit: not trying to put you down, just wondering, that's all :)

~~~
mjgoins
I don't like his pieces, and I found that the title of the article didn't give
an indication that that was what I was getting.

OTOH, 'friedman' was in the URL, so I should have looked at that.

